# Lexi & Beemer up close & personal



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I try to take close ups of them as my favorite activity is to look them in the eyes so that we are nearly nose to nose while rubbing their sides. But it's just not the same. Still mighty adorable. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the second pic. Who's who?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Love the second pic. Who's who?


take a guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beemer first pic, Lexi second?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I can never tell them apart, except of course when one is in pink! Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful come hither eyes and so grown up!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd say Lexi then Beemer...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, I love L&B pics x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!

1-Beemer
2-Lexi


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No I change my mind...

Actually no! I stick with my first guess


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I LOVE them


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ruth is correct!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beemer has longer legs... but I can't see the legs  Lexi has longer ears..... can't really see them...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Which of Ruth's predicitions are right - I think she changed her mind...
I'd say Beemer1st, Lexi second.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Must be my second guess?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

So beautiful xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ruth, your intuition is always right I say. You should never second guess yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So was I right too?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lindor said:


> So was I right too?



Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hurray! It's the muzzle, Lexi has a longer muzzle.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Lexi and Beemer


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ruth, your intuition is always right I say. You should never second guess yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww dammit! I just knew intuitively that munchkin face on top was Beemer! I love Beemer for his cute look! Lexi is lady sophistication!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ruth did you go changing your second post? Ha! 

Admittedly as they are slight shaggier and dirtier than usual I have been known to call them by the wrong name. You should see the look they give me when I go to tap their shoulders because they aren't answering me and the other one comes in with a "why did you call me" look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ruth did you go changing your second post? Ha!
> 
> Admittedly as they are slight shaggier and dirtier than usual I have been known to call them by the wrong name. You should see the look they give me when I go to tap their shoulders because they aren't answering me and the other one comes in with a "why did you call me" look.
> 
> ...


Just amended slightly 

They are so sweet! Silly mummy getting it wrong


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh I love Lexi&beemer! Something about siblings just gets me right in the heart! They remind me of my bichon tibby crosses (not looks wise, but from your descriptions of their relationship and personalities!) it's so funny how you can get two litter mates and they can be so different. Always love hearing about their antics. Here's my two in their youth (16 now) sadly we lost Harry in January. I guess that's why Lexi&beemer hit me in my heart! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> Awwwh I love Lexi&beemer! Something about siblings just gets me right in the heart! They remind me of my bichon tibby crosses (not looks wise, but from your descriptions of their relationship and personalities!) it's so funny how you can get two litter mates and they can be so different. Always love hearing about their antics. Here's my two in their youth (16 now) sadly we lost Harry in January. I guess that's why Lexi&beemer hit me in my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look so sweet. There were times when I thought getting littermates may have been a bad choice, like when she pushes him away from us or they are tag-team destruction mode, and then I question who would I have not had - well the answer is simple. I couldn't live without either of them. Reading about all the bitey stuff, two made that a whole lot easier. Given the chance I'd do it all over again. Amazing watching them together (as you know and get to kinda relive with Murphy and Emma). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Awwwh I love Lexi&beemer! Something about siblings just gets me right in the heart! They remind me of my bichon tibby crosses (not looks wise, but from your descriptions of their relationship and personalities!) it's so funny how you can get two litter mates and they can be so different. Always love hearing about their antics. Here's my two in their youth (16 now) sadly we lost Harry in January. I guess that's why Lexi&beemer hit me in my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely doggies!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They are getting shaggy. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beemer top, Lexi bottom 
No wait, Lexi top Beemer second!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beemer then Lexi!!

Marzi remember from the last time, best to go with your intuition. Don't change your mind


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She's just covering all her bases Ruth, so she is right either way! I will not even hazard a guess I've been wrong every time so far I think.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes reviewing your work is not a bad idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Sometimes reviewing your work is not a bad idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What!? Are you kidding? It's Lexi then Beemer?  How could that be?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What!? Are you kidding? It's Lexi then Beemer?  How could that be?



I think Beemer is going to get his feelings hurt, Ruth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I think Beemer is going to get his feelings hurt, Ruth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would his feelings be hurt? They are both a gorgeous as eachother! There's no better person to be mixed up with than your gorgeous poo bro or sis! 

Frankly I'm baffled, everything I thought I recongised about each of them has gone out the window. I'm shocked! I will never get it right


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

There is one true tell - The hair right at the tip of the snout at the top of the nose. Lexi has a part there and Beemer's grows straight up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Funny how it grows differently


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's how I tell them apart in pictures. He's a bit more crinkly too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for letting us in on the secret.


----------

